# Unplugging TV



## Ethan Anderson (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey guys, quick question that the "internet" cannot seem to answer. We have a 80" Sharp 1080 LCD display that is plugged into a plug that has its power controlled via a light switch. 3 times (roughly) per day this TV in turned ON and OFF via this switch only. Not put into standby or anything before hand. I would assume this would cause damage and cause the display to have a shorter life span.

Secondly, it seems to be displaying a slightly augmented picture each time it gets turned on. I would believe the switching off of the TV could also cause the TV to lose settings or behave erratically each time it is powered on.

Can anyone provide clarity on these topics? Thanks!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ethan Anderson said:


> Hey guys, quick question that the "internet" cannot seem to answer. We have a 80" Sharp 1080 LCD display that is plugged into a plug that has its power controlled via a light switch. 3 times (roughly) per day this TV in turned ON and OFF via this switch only. Not put into standby or anything before hand. I would assume this would cause damage and cause the display to have a shorter life span.
> 
> Secondly, it seems to be displaying a slightly augmented picture each time it gets turned on. I would believe the switching off of the TV could also cause the TV to lose settings or behave erratically each time it is powered on.
> 
> Can anyone provide clarity on these topics? Thanks!


Do not do that. When you turn your TV off it is not truly off. It is all on except for sending the picture to the panel. On heats up electrical and taking the power away cools them off. This constant cycle stretches and compresses the connections, solder joints etc. and will make it fail much sooner. The electricity it uses when you turn it off with the remote is almost no existent because most of the power is lighting up the panel.
Same is true with your with your DTV Receivers .


----------



## Ethan Anderson (Sep 1, 2017)

Understood completely. This is not a personal TV but a display setup in a studio and I am being "brought in" to resolve issues we are having with it. I believed everything you said to already be true but needed it laid out in a clear manner so I can explain to staff tomorrow. 

In addition to the damage it will cause the settings could also be effected as well, correct? Settings like color, brightness, sharpness, etc...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ethan Anderson said:


> Understood completely. This is not a personal TV but a display setup in a studio and I am being "brought in" to resolve issues we are having with it. I believed everything you said to already be true but needed it laid out in a clear manner so I can explain to staff tomorrow.
> 
> In addition to the damage it will cause the settings could also be effected as well, correct? Settings like color, brightness, sharpness, etc...


Yes
Actually, I think some TVs reset themselves if they are without power for a certain amount of time.


----------



## Ethan Anderson (Sep 1, 2017)

Cool. Thanks for the replies. I will hop back in tomorrow if I need more things to support my argument.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, often tvs will run their fans to cool electronics inside properly and smoothly rather than so harshly with power being pulled. Yeah just do not do that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes
> Actually, I think some TVs reset themselves if they are without power for a certain amount of time.


I've never seen that happen. I've had TVs unplugged for long periods and never had to reset those settings. I think the DVRs keep their settings too. Might be wrong, that happens a lot...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Also, often tvs will run their fans to cool electronics inside properly and smoothly rather than so harshly with power being pulled. Yeah just do not do that.


Those switches also tend to fail when you put a heavy load on them. Not sure what a that specific TV pulls but it might be too much for a switch of that nature. Not something I'd do, I agree that the TVs are better off constantly energized.

Rich


----------

